

Dear arrington, I'm Paul Judge.  I'm an entrepreneur. I'm black. - atldavid
http://pjudge.com/letter.jpg

======
Edmond
Lol...nice one. Not nearly as successful as Paul but if Mike is reading this,
you can make it two black tech entrepreneurs you now know:
<http://www.phyzixlabs.com/>.

------
jester5
Really nice one guys! I'm not a entrepreneur yet but I am a Software Engineer
and a recent College Grad. At the same time I'm in the process of discussing a
new Hacker Space Venture with other Black Software Engineer. So you now know
three black tech's in which one is not as successful as the first two nor an
entrepreneur but a successful engineer and on the rise.....

